# WHAT DID I SAY ! III The DEMOCRATS are in FULL Vote Theft in Georgia !!!!



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

*Look at this.......Unbelievable !!!!*

https://staceyabrams.com/vote/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjMz6uL_I3gIVDaqWCh3JkAdSEAAYASAAEgIPSfD_BwE


*Talk about CHEATING, LYING, STEALING Losers....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 9, 2018)

It would surprise me if the left could handle an election loss with grace.
It wasn't like that when the democrat party wasn't "the left".
Leftists run the show now, and leftists are not "us people".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It would surprise me if the left could handle an election loss with grace.
> It wasn't like that when the democrat party wasn't "the left".
> Leftists run the show now, and leftists are not "us people".


Gonna be good for for us people in 2020 though.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gonna be good for for us people in 2020 though.


*Going to be GOOD in about 10 days or less......This SHIT is going to come to *
*screeching halt real FAST in ALL of the States where Democrats are trying to*
*STEAL elections !!!!*

*IT'S GOING TO STOP NOW OR WE DO NOT HAVE A COUNTRY !!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Only in states in which the power of the people is supreme has liberty any abode.--Cicero


----------

